# Times are changing. (huge rant)



## LeeevinKansas (May 10, 2011)

fuckin..... 

man i watched the news last night (which i hate anyways to be honest), and i 

1. The Weather guy said the heat here in this state has just been overwhelming. we broke the records from 1895. thats insane. see we NEVER get heat like this this early. 
2. The pond we have on the west side of town, i used to fish in. Ok theres many ponds as well but this is just an old park pond. And it used to be hella fucking nice. lush green grasses, big healthy trees, nice blue crystal clear water. then that shit dried up. wtf. like I meen its GONE. fuckin 15 ft. dried up. you can see fish dead everywhere. some biiiiig fish. 
3. The winter for us lasted like a month longer than it should have too. and the weather people were all like wtf. i mean it was damn fucking cold and snowed SOOO much. ridiculous amounts. that shit aint happened in 20 years. 
4. I cant remember the rest but there were like 3 mere annoying things about wierd weather shit that shouldnt be happening.

so what im noticing here is damn fucking visible pure evidence that obviously, im not gonna for one be the ignorant normal fool. its plain damn obvious that its humankinds actions that are fucking up the world. 

pisses me off. 
2nd 

yesterday i saw a hobo. well my friends saw him get off a train all sneakily at the gast station down the road. trains pass by there on this particular track ALOT lately. anyways this guy they said just got up and started walking down the track which is kinda wierd. dude sry your in the middle of a bad part of town, someones gonna see you and say somethin. granted your in kansas and we dont really give too much a fuck but hey, be more less obvious.

and so i was all like fuck yea, a person whos like me for once. oh well watever i ignore it.

so then later on im workin, which is north up the road where hes at. and i saw you for about 5 mins while smoking a cig you and your big baggy shorts, and your tiny as backpack, and that grey hair bald on top. who were you? i noticed youi had a drink and possibly nachos? from either the market or snacks. what a great name for a gas station huh? snacks. lol. but i saw you and i was like hm. where are you going. whats your life story. your passing through my life suddenly for a second. a reminder of the lifestyle im still trying to choose between. 


i hate being here. in this damn town. at least when i lived in the city i technically lived in the countryside. and grew up on all the backroads.and went home from school to explore the woods and the hills, and all their hidden streams and rivers. the deer man. hell the animals man. livin in the woods is home. i bet hobo man i bet you do it as well. sometimes.

gawd dayum i miss hitchhiking. anyone who had a camera would see that in my daily life, in my freetimes, often im found staring at the window whith nothing running, no tv or fan, and im just sittin there starin out at the trees, watching the semis and cars pass on the interstate, listenin to the birds chirp and sing. the wind breezin by or blowing balls. you find me smoking constantly on the doorsteps. or aimlesssly wandering around outside. im the young man whos gonna if i dont get out grow up to be the old sad angry man, the old geezer man at myself and the world. stuck all my life trapped in places i dont wanna be just for a woman i love who cant seem to get it through her damnhead that the life she wants is a waste. the life of what at least in "civilized" cities people live. that shits a waste. go to school then go to college and then get a job and then save a retiremend fund and then die old never doingthe shit i wanted. dammit i wanna fuckin live. im tired of watching shit on tv, or seeing it in pictures. i wanna be out there again seeing it . you can do it you just gotta realize hardcore alot of shit. im gonna write a book. theres already one out called endgame, but it covers facts and polictical activism more then the damn honest truth of it. the truth of it is that normal lives, what the governments want you to do, and shit are a waste in my honest opinion. i base this off that ive seen more than my fair share of proof that something happens when we die. we dont just move on. from ghost to aliens to god to satan to randoms of other bullshit, i realized for myself alot of different things. 

i have to say that the top spiritual beliefs i base my life off of are

15% shinto
30 % natural animism (customized belief system , unlike any ive ever heard about or read)
30% theistic satanism
20% ancient astronaut theorist 
5% other random beliefs, like my heritage, im full blooded irish, and my grandpa and uncles all participate in druidism in ireland. and i grew up around old irish fairytales as a kid. i mean heck my grandma would blame wierd shit on brownies. and when i saw the banshee, down on the river in the woods at night, i almost crapped my pants. obviously things some unknown and unknown exist outside of human souls.

i cant get into that without getting way off track as ive already done, but

fuck modern life. theres so much mor eout there. that we were ment to do think traveling. think of learning and educaating yourself about the world around you ALREADY THERE< not the one we put up ourselves. and working a job and college and all that shit just gets in the way. you cant do any of that if you only getta do it when ever you go on vacation. what humans have created is a distraction. a ddistraction that we were born into so we thinks its what we are supposed to do. but no man, tell that to the ghosts the dead relatives. the dead hobos. and hitchhikers. i mean tell that to the 3rd world countries. so hitchhiking as you can see for me is a big deal. its a spiritual lifestyle somewhat. the rest is my physical self, my body and my mind my ego watever, im sick of dealing with city life. and the shit that comes with it. huge ramble i know.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 10, 2011)

If you know you're just spewing a bunch of masturbatory, irrelevant, meaningless, crap..

..why do you keep posting it?


----------



## Earth (May 11, 2011)

Man, you hit on a lot of legit stuff here at once - completely agree with most of it, see thing's a little differently with the rest... Working a job or going to college only gets in the way if you let it. The trick is to land a job that allows you to live your life the way you want. I personally don't give a fuck about traveling anymore - because it's all pretty much the same everywhere anyway, so what's the point. You should talk to 'graven' as you both would have much in common. She just split from here to fly signs in Seattle for the time being, a 2900 mile road trip which gets her far away from me (her main objective) but at the same time allows her to see the entire country via her mobile. Everything you have mentioned here she has mentioned to me, and I actually encouraged her to split since she hated her life here anyway. But will she (or anybody else for that matter) be happy in her new location / situation?? If one only searches, do they ever find what they are looking for?? Not trying to be a jerk - just real curious as I left a big city for this old broken one, and 20 years later still feel no reason to ever leave. While the freight service ceased a couple of years back, the passenger trains bring a smile to my face everytime I hear them rumble by my place. I got real lucky, I found my nirvana, I am living my dream - at a price, but one I'm willing to pay... As for doing nothing - that's on you. That's your choice. If you want to do something, you do it. You make it happen. Again, I was in a similar situation as you but from the opposite end: my woman wanted to never have a home and only travel. I loved her, but I saw how she hated being trapped - the same way as you describe it pretty much - although she preferred to stare at her computer screen 80 hours a week (and she worked too !!) and live (??) her life like that meaning on-line instead of outdoors or anything like that. I pretty much told her she needed to split, to get the fuck out of here - to do what her heart tells her to do and not use me as a reason to be here. As luck would have it, things fell apart between us very rapidly, but she did up and leave - and is now with her new man (met on-line) in northern Seattle somewhere, and that's cool - I sincerely hope it works out, and she finds what she is looking for, something I achieved about 20 years ago myself... Good post man, got me thinking - and realizing I made the right decision in letting 'graven' go her own way. It broke my heart, but mended her's. Hopefully you can figure out what you need to do to live your life the way you want to because unfortunately everything comes with a price...........


----------

